# If you could meet one writer...



## Devora (Aug 9, 2014)

If you could meet one writer, dead or alive, who would you want to meet? What would you want to discuss?

I'll start: Isaac Asimov. I would discuss literature with him and tap into his vast knowledge.


----------



## Noma Galway (Aug 9, 2014)

Tolkien. I'd discuss the creation of languages with him, mostly.


----------



## Writeking (Aug 9, 2014)

Stephen King. I'd discuss how he keeps himself writing and staying motivated.


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Aug 10, 2014)

Steven Moffat. I would ask him !!!!!!SPOILERS!!!!!!





WHY THE HELL DID YOU KILL OFF AMY AND RORY!!!!!!!!?????


----------



## Gryphos (Aug 11, 2014)

Got to be Douglas Adams. I can just imagine a conversation with him being such  fun experience.


----------



## Ireth (Aug 11, 2014)

Terry Pratchett. I think he'd be a lot of fun to talk to.


----------



## Handsome John (Aug 11, 2014)

Martin, and I'd talk to him about how much effort he put into world building before getting down to the actual writing.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Aug 11, 2014)

Mark Twain, though I doubt the conversation would last long since I'd bore him to death.


----------



## Jabrosky (Aug 11, 2014)

Robert E. Howard. I'd bounce ideas for sword & sorcery stories off him.


----------



## Incanus (Aug 11, 2014)

Handsome John said:


> Martin, and I'd talk to him about how much effort he put into world building before getting down to the actual writing.



I'd really love to know this too!

Apparently, he doesn't do a lot of plot outlining--but he never said anything about how much worldbuilding he did beforehand.


----------



## Chessie (Aug 11, 2014)

Agatha Christie (sorry she's not fantasy). She has an extensive collection of books, and all of the ones I have read have been delightful. I'd like to ask her how she managed to have such output.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Aug 11, 2014)

Joss Whedon.  I've loved his writing for years.  He is an evil man, and I worship the ground he writes on.


----------



## Wiciran (Aug 12, 2014)

This is a really tough one. Either Tolkein or J.K. Rowling. They're both great. I'd have different questions for both. Though I might go with Tolkein. Mostly about the creation of the cultures of the various races in his legendarium.


----------



## feathertoad (Oct 7, 2014)

I would like to meet the great Gabriel Garcia Marquez. Who could ever forget the unforgettable novels he wrote like: One Hundred Years of Solitude and Love in the Time of Cholera. Too bad he passed away but his works will be eternal.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 7, 2014)

Have to be Joseph Conrad or Vladimir Nabokov.


----------



## Fyle (Oct 9, 2014)

Theodor Geisel.

Just because he seems like he would be a fun guy to converse with and have interesting things to say, and _a lot _to show off as far as first drafts and ideas for books. 

The man was actually a perfectionist and rewrote over and over. When you read his work, you probably think the words just flowed out naturally onto the paper when he wrote it.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Roger Zelazny. I'd like to discuss writing and some of his novels, of course. And what he would've written/had planned if cancer wouldn't have taken him.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 10, 2014)

There are lots of modern authors I'd like to pick their brains about writing with, but I guess they have that enough and I'd get preformed answers to my [boring and repetitive -to them] questions...
So I'd go for *Lewis Carroll* or *Edgar Allan Poe*. 
*Poe* would have to be fairly sober and not in one of his moods, so we could get drunk and rage together, I think a pub crawl with him would be fun...
*Carroll*, I think would be interesting to talk to just to find out what his mind was like being a Fantasy/Nonsense writer and a mathematician [yes - I'd love to discover the "truth" behind _Alice_...]. And you've got to love the name "Charles Lutwidge Dodgson"...


----------



## SugoiMe (Oct 23, 2014)

Tolkien for Middle Earth talk and languages. Would I ever like to pick that man's brain for languages!

I don't do that much reading, but maybe also C.S. Lewis, mostly to talk about _Mere Christianity_. Now that's another brilliant mind.


----------



## Reaver (Oct 26, 2014)

I have four (not in any particular order):  

John Haley, Phillip Overby, Robert MacAnthony and Anthony Dragani. If you don't know who these amazing writers are, it's imperative that you find out.


----------



## Tom (Oct 29, 2014)

Megan Whalen Turner. She isn't very well-known, but her Queen's Thief series is probably some of the best political fantasy I've ever seen. It'd be nice to get some tips from her on improving the strength of my plotlines and subplots.


----------

